# Comment avoir internet dans un mcdo avec un macbook



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

à plusieurs reprise j'ai essayé de naviguer sur internet via le hotspot gratuit qu'offre Mac Donald's.
Lorsque je clique sur l'icône wifi dans la barre de menu du haut, il détecte bien le réseau wifi mcdo mais je ne peux me connecter, il demande un login et un mot de passe

J'ai également testé par firefox mais là également j'ai fais choux blanc 

pouvez vous m'aider car j'en ai vraiment besoin quand je suis en déplacement et que j'ai besoin de voir mes mails..


----------



## rizoto (15 Décembre 2008)

Faut demander au gerant du macdo peutêtre


----------



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

avec un PC, tout ce fait immédiatement 
je le rappelle c'est un hotspot....


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

login : 3000calorieslerepas
mot de passe : cholestérol


----------



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> login : 3000calorieslerepas
> mot de passe : cholestérol



En attendu, je suis ouvert à *toutes réponses constructives.
*avec des réponses comme celle là on se croirait sur le forum comment ça marche


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

daguins a dit:


> avec des réponses comme celle là on se croirait sur le forum comment ça marche



là c'est vraiment méchant ce que tu dis &#8230; :casse:


----------



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

désolé mais j'en ai vraiment marre de trouver du flood à gogo comme dans les forums qui ne sert à rien comme comment ça marche ou autres forums aussi pourris...

je pense vraiment pour avoir un forum de qualité que les réponses soient constructives, qu'elles se rattachent à la question posée et surtout que cette réponse ne soit pas du flood !
Sinon, on va devenir comme le forum que j'ai cité !


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

Mon cher daguins,
Je me suis permis de "flooder" car tu parles de MacDo  
Il se trouve que leurs spots wifi gratuits ont tendance à ne pas être très stable et ne pas toujours fonctionner, même si pour eux c'est un argument publicitaire pour attirer des clients 
Comme te l'a suggéré rizoto pourquoi ne pas simplement demander à un employé quel est le soucis ? Je suis allé dans un MacDo ce soir pour voir, je n'ai eu aucune possibilité de me connecter puis après quelques minutes cela a fonctionné, va savoir pourquoi &#8230; :mouais:
Si tu avais parlé d'un problème plus grave, tel qu'un soucis sur ton réseau wifi personnel que tu payes chaque mois ou pire un soucis de connection dans ton entreprise, je ne me serais absolument pas permis de "flooder" évidemment . :sleep:


----------



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

tu as bien été avec un macbook ou un macbook pro nan?
si oui, tu t'es connecter via l'assistant wifi ou directement (comme un pc) via une page internet ?


----------



## marctiger (15 Décembre 2008)

Même en Belgique, ce genre d'endroit est connu pour être alléatoire comme connexion.
J'ai eu le cas plus d'une fois en étant déconnecté sans arrêt pendant que je récupérais mes Mails, ça vient, ça part... c'est surtout un argument pour attirer le chaland.


----------



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais malheureusement, je ne peux pas du tout me connecté, wifi assistant de mac me demande un mot de passe 
hors sur un pc tout va bien.... pas besoin, on se connecte et boum ça fonctionnne !
il n'y a que vis à vis de mac...


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

daguins a dit:


> tu as bien été avec un macbook ou un macbook pro nan?
> si oui, tu t'es connecter via l'assistant wifi ou directement (comme un pc) via une page internet ?



j'y ai été avec un powerbook sous tiger, connection directement via firefox.
par contre avec mon iphone (donc safari) ça ne fonctionnait pas du tout &#8230;
on est plusieurs à l'avoir dit ici, le wifi MacDo c'est du marketing pour faire venir les clients, point barre.


----------



## daguins (15 Décembre 2008)

et bien moi c'est complétement le contraire, avec mon iphone, c'est nikel parcontre avec mon macbook pro unibody keneni !


----------



## poupette83 (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai un mac book tout beau, tout neuf et j'essaie chez moi...
impossible il me demande tout un tas de code, de mot de passe, etc
d'habitude je me connecte avec une prise ethernet... sans problème,
je pensais l'air port aussi facile !
Avez vous une marche à suivre ?  merci d'avance.   :sleep:


----------



## marctiger (16 Décembre 2008)

14 ans de pratique sur Mac, et pas encore compris la fonction "Aide Mac", tss tss... 

Tu dois d'abord configurer ton réseau avant de pouvoir y accéder.


----------



## daguins (16 Décembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas un noob sous MAC
mais quand justement je veux configurer via l'assistant wifi il me demande un login et un mot de passe... (et pas le login ou le mot de passe général pour mon ordi)

C'est pas le faite qu'il ne le détecte pas, c'est le fait qu'il ne veut pas s'y accrocher....


----------



## poupette83 (16 Décembre 2008)

J'ai configuré, avec le câble, ok
Mais avec l'air port, impossible.
J'utilise un "netgear" à fil pour relier les mac et l'imprimante.
Le Macbook fonctionne avec l'ethernet, donc il est configuré ? ?  non ? ?  :hein:


----------



## daguins (16 Décembre 2008)

tu es complètement hors sujet par rapport au sujet initial....


----------



## poupette83 (16 Décembre 2008)

Ah ?
sauf que moi ma connexion est chez moi au lieu du mac do ? ? ?


----------



## daguins (16 Décembre 2008)

oui mais là on parle de hotspot...


----------



## marctiger (16 Décembre 2008)

daguins a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un noob sous MAC
> mais quand justement je veux configurer via l'assistant wifi il me demande un login et un mot de passe... (et pas le login ou le mot de passe général pour mon ordi)
> 
> C'est pas le faite qu'il ne le détecte pas, c'est le fait qu'il ne veut pas s'y accrocher....





daguins a dit:


> tu es complètement hors sujet par rapport au sujet initial....





daguins a dit:


> oui mais là on parle de hotspot...



Là, je répondais au premier post de poupette83, qui en effet aurait mieux fait de créer un nouveau post en faisant référence éventuellement à celui-ci, à la longue on ne sait plus à quoi se référer. 

Edith : et moi j'aurais dû la citer dans ma réponse.


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

quelle confusion dans cette discussion, on ne sait plus qui s'adresse à qui  on se croirait chez commentçamarche


----------



## poupette83 (17 Décembre 2008)

Papotez entre vous, 
en postant un nouveau sujet, la première chose que l'on m'aurait dite c'est :
va voir sur le site il y a des réponses à ton problème.
Allez salut  les bufs !


----------



## boodou (17 Décembre 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Papotez entre vous,
> en postant un nouveau sujet, la première chose que l'on m'aurait dite c'est :
> va voir sur le site il y a des réponses à ton problème.
> Allez salut  les bufs !



bonnes fêtes et meilleurs vux à toi aussi poupette 
on garde son calme et on respire, ne pas ouvrir une nouvelle discussion inutile est une bonne intention, mais dans ce cas il faut intervenir dans une discussion existante qui correspond tout de même à _ton_ problème ! 
daguins ouvre un sujet sur les connexions à des hotspots wifi et toi tu débarques et tu nous parles de ta connexion perso via ton fournisseur d'accès, ce qui n'a rien à voir. 
alors si tu ne veux pas que les bufs t'écrasent tes petits petons, passe ton chemin  car effectivement en _cherchant_ sur le site tu pourrais trouver réponse à ta question . :sleep:


----------



## marctiger (17 Décembre 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Papotez entre vous,
> en postant un nouveau sujet, la première chose que l'on m'aurait dite c'est :
> va voir sur le site il y a des réponses à ton problème.
> Allez salut  les b&#339;ufs !



Faux... tu vois bien que chacun essaye de trouver une solution, "on" conseille de d'abord faire une recherche pour voir si le problème a déjà été évoqué et si une solution a été trouvée, ceci afin de raccourcir les recherches.

Ce que moi j'ai répondu simplement une remarque (qui peut paraître ironique mais n'est en rien méchante), est que tu as 14 ans de pratique Mac, et que tu pouvais déjà trouver des réponses en ce qui concerne la configuration des réseaux dans "Aide Mac". 



poupette83 a dit:


> J'ai configuré, avec le câble, ok
> Mais avec l'air port, impossible.
> J'utilise un "netgear" à fil pour relier les mac et l'imprimante.
> Le Macbook fonctionne avec l'ethernet, donc il est configuré ? ?  non ? ?  :hein:



Si tu est connecté en Ethernet, c'est "en direct", donc pas besoin d'Airport.
Airport c'est du Wifi, quand tu n'est pas chez toi et que tu n'as pas justement de connexion directe.

Si tu as une borne Airport, tu peux l'utiliser pour relier plusieurs machines entre-elles chez toi, avoir accès à ton imprimante, à ta musique, à tes vidéos etc.. sur toutes tes machines en mode Wifi ("Airport"), et là tu dois configurer ton réseau et le protéger... d'où la demande de Pseudo et mot de passe.



poupette83 a dit:


> J'ai configuré, avec le câble, ok
> Mais avec l'air port, impossible.
> *J'utilise un "netgear" à fil pour relier les mac et l'imprimante.*
> Le Macbook fonctionne avec l'ethernet, donc il est configuré ? ?  non ? ?  :hein:



Dans ton cas précis, pourquoi vouloir utiliser Airport puisque tu es en Ethernet ?
Ton Ethernet est configuré, pas ton réseau qui est une fonction différente.

Donc si tu as besoin de te configurer un réseau (ta borne Airport), c'est une autre question, et là on pourra t'aider, mais comme dis plus haut *un nouveau fil avec un nouveau titre* pour ta question eût été plus judicieux, et on aurait déjà avancé, tandis qu'ici, on melange et la question de daguins n'as pas avancé.


----------



## marctiger (17 Décembre 2008)

Encore une chose, tu as posé cette question sur un autre fil... pourquoi ne pas y avoir continué, n'eût-ce pas été plus simple ? 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/connexion-internet-241686.html

Edith : sur ton autre fil j'ai mis le même lien, tu peux y continuer pour plus de facilité pour tout le monde   :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1433?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## poupette83 (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Merci de votre aide (malgrès tout)
Chez moi c'est sans problème, oui
C'est à l'extérieur, qu'il est le problème.
Je vous laisse sur ce sujet, 
 et bon Mac Do


----------



## marctiger (18 Décembre 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci de votre aide (malgrès tout)
> Chez moi c'est sans problème, oui
> C'est à l'extérieur, qu'il est le problème.
> ...



Donc ton problème n'as pas trouvé solution avec le lien que je tai donné ?
Si tu as encore des questions, n'hésites pas, mais donnes carrément un titre explicite à ton problème, nous sommes là pour nous entraider. 

PS: j'ai horreur des MacDo !


----------



## doudou_phone (18 Décembre 2008)

Bon alors en fait il y a une astuce à 10 balles,
Etant en attente de ma connexion internet depuis plus d'un mois et ayant besoin de me connecter, il m'arrive d'aller me connecter chez mac do

Rien de plus simple

tu actives ton airport, et tu choisis mac do...
Mais ce n'est pas tout, tu as l'illusion d'être connecté mais tu ne l'est pas,
tu lances safari, et il va se lancer directement sur la page d'activation de mac do
ensuite tu es tranquille pour une heure (par jour)

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## marctiger (18 Décembre 2008)

Eh bien... en voilà une bonne nouvelle qui va sans doute rassurer poupette83.


----------



## poupette83 (18 Décembre 2008)

Ok,  merci de votre aide,
Je vais aller faire un tour chez Mac Do...
C'est les enfants qui vont être ravis.  à bientôt


----------



## rkrcmar (20 Décembre 2008)

Je me connecte régulièrement au MacDo avec mon MacBook.

J'active Airport, je lance Safari, dès que j'essaye de surfer la page de connexion de MacDo s'affiche avec les conditions d'utilisation qu'on doit accepter.

Une fois que c'est fait, c'est bon, c'est connecté.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (21 Décembre 2008)

En Suisse ont paient CHF 4.00 de l'heure, ou CHF 1.00 par tranche de 15mn.

Lorsque l'on arrive sur la page  d'entrée de MACDO on met le numéro de notre portable Swisscom et ont reçoi le mot de passe par SMS.

La facturation aurra lieu avec la facture de notre portable.

Je doit dire que je n'ai pas encore essayé mais simplement renseigner chez Swisscom.

Par contre dans les stations Agip c'est gratuit et fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## boodou (21 Décembre 2008)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> En Suisse ont paient CHF 4.00 de l'heure, ou CHF 1.00 par tranche de 15mn.
> 
> Lorsque l'on arrive sur la page  d'entrée de MACDO on met le numéro de notre portable Swisscom et ont reçoit le mot de passe par SMS.
> 
> La facturation aura lieu avec la facture de notre portable.



Les MacDo suisses font payer l'internet !!!  Y sont pas gênés les mecs


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2008)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> En Suisse ont paient CHF 4.00 de l'heure, ou CHF 1.00 par tranche de 15mn.
> 
> Lorsque l'on arrive sur la page  d'entrée de MACDO on met le numéro de notre portable Swisscom et ont reçoi le mot de passe par SMS.
> 
> ...



c'est gratos chez starbuck a Lausanne


----------



## boodou (21 Décembre 2008)

Starbuck, MacDo  sympa vos week-end les gars


----------



## daguins (21 Décembre 2008)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Bon alors en fait il y a une astuce à 10 balles,
> Etant en attente de ma connexion internet depuis plus d'un mois et ayant besoin de me connecter, il m'arrive d'aller me connecter chez mac do
> 
> Rien de plus simple
> ...



Et bien en fait, ça je le pensais bien que c'est comme sur PC...
Mais quand je sélectionne MCDO sur le petit logo wifi en haut on me demande un login et un mot de passe 
et quand je lance firefox, cela ne veut pas afficher la page mac do.
Je suis pas un noob en info pourant là je me posais la question.


----------

